# Gas sizing help



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Its been many years since I actually had to use the sizing UPC for natural gas, I think I need a reminder.

Have a house with 
Stove max 40 feet away 65,000
Dryer 35,000
Furnace 90,000
tank water heater(being eliminated) 40,000

Want to add a tankless 199,000 btu. 1/4 meter, 1 inch incoming to house.
What do you think?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Is 40' the furthest fixture from the meter?
Is it .5 pressure loss?
Steel pipe or CSST?
What is 1/4 meter?


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

draw it, scan it, email it. I can do it later.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Thank you Plbgbiz for the help. Appreciate the offer Matt.
Are there any good sites that have technical info?


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

FWIW - You may want to ask your question in that other thread 'Just ask TheMaster.'

You see, PZ only has one person whose opinion matters. He should be able to answer any question you may have regarding anything. 

If it's related to marriage, hes got it covered (though he isn't married).
If it's having trouble with your kids, hes got it covered (he has nephews).
If it's business advice, hes got it covered (hes a small time hack making big time jack).
If it's business building, hes got it covered (he was an employee at one once).
If it's legal advice, hes got it covered (close friends are lawyers).
If it's electrical advice, hes got it covered (sparky loves to give him free info.)

His knowledge and expertise knows no bounds.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

PlumbCrazy said:


> FWIW - You may want to ask your question in that other thread 'Just ask TheMaster.'
> 
> You see, PZ only has one person whose opinion matters. He should be able to answer any question you may have regarding anything.
> 
> ...


and that is just the short list


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

If that was here it sounds like you would have to pipe the tankless from the meter or up the main size.


----------



## suzie (Sep 1, 2010)

Indie said:


> Its been many years since I actually had to use the sizing UPC for natural gas, I think I need a reminder.
> 
> Have a house with
> Stove max 40 feet away 65,000
> ...


 
What's the pressure ?


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

The 1/4 meter is his reference to the supply pressure. Thats .25 psi or 6.9" w.c. Thats very common for low pressure natural gas systems.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

What you have will work, if you can install the tankless outside, by the gas meter, and tie in off the drip leg at the meter. There is a certain percentage over that you can go over on a standard 250 ACF meter.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Hold up, re read your post mike, you are going to have to up it to a 2lb system, and install some regulators. But, that will allow you to run 1/2 " gas pipe to your tankless.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Indie you need to check with the gas supplier and make sure they can deliver you enough gas to that residence. They may need to upgrade their service and or meter to supply the demand you need.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> What you have will work, if you can install the tankless outside, by the gas meter, and tie in off the drip leg at the meter.


Except he's in the Indianapolis area and that is probably not the wisest choice there...:laughing:


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Redwood said:


> Except he's in the Indianapolis area and that is probably not the wisest choice there...:laughing:


The inclement weather does present some problems. I will go with checking with supplier and then running a new main into the house, break off that straight to tankless, as per Plbgbiz recommendation.

Thanks you for all the input, from everyone.


----------



## breid1903 (Feb 8, 2009)

*red*

indie lives in northeast indiana. that could easily be 170.+ miles away. breid...................:rockon:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

breid1903 said:


> indie lives in northeast indiana. that could easily be 170.+ miles away. breid...................:rockon:


Yea I was referring to the outside tankless installation...


----------



## Tankless (Jun 12, 2008)

Unless you do the calks it's just a guestimate. Distance - pressure drops - loads are required as was Matt was saying. In my experience that is a typical gas layout, 6-7 inches is low, ideally if you can get 9 to 9.5 at the meter and the tankless is close to the meter you might be OK...... Thinkj of it this way, the original design did not leave enough room for an extra 160kbtu (200 for the tankless and minus 40 for the tanked heater being removed). Finding the nearest 3/4" branch and tapping it off there is NOT the correct way to do things, nor will it pass inspections. Ya gotta draw it up then you know it's being done right. It's not rocket science, just a little effort.


----------

